# [Fri 29th Jun 2012] Time Tunnel - Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat - Canterbury... (Canterbury Arms)



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 7, 2012)

Resident DJs Boy About Town, Liam_Ska and Sean Bright bringing you the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B & 60s Beat on vinyl. Great dance tunes all night long.

£3 Entry

Canterbury Arms - Brixton - SW9 7QD

www.timetunnellondon.blogspot.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2012)

TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

Blimey, I might just be able to make this one!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2012)

That'll be cool. You got nothing at the Albert tonight?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2012)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That'll be cool. You got nothing at the Albert tonight?


Nope on account of our gig at the Dogstar tomorrow.

Could you squeeze me +1 on your guest list and I'll see if I can do a BrixtonBuzz feature on your night.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Nope on account of our gig at the Dogstar tomorrow.
> 
> Could you squeeze me +1 on your guest list and I'll see if I can do a BrixtonBuzz feature on your night.


 
Yep - sorted - just ask for me when you arrive.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 30, 2012)

Great night. Cheer for popping by Ed. Nice to see you both.


----------

